# Berkley Pro Spec CHROME



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone ever used the new chrome line on your heavers and care to share a review?
Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have not seen it yet... How is it different than the old pro spec? Is it a copolymer now?


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Have not seen it yet... How is it different than the old pro spec? Is it a copolymer now?


Yes it is copolymer. And apparently more abrasion resistant while still keeping flexibility. Wondering how it compares to Tritanium Plus..


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I just looked on berkleys website and it lists both as co-polymer. In the description for chrome it puts a lot of emphasis on abrasion resistance it seems. I was planning on getting pro spec for next year but this makes it more difficult. It seems regular pro spec is much thinner for the same breaking strength. 20# is .016 for pro spec and .018 for chrome in 20#.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Elgreco said:


> I just looked on berkleys website and it lists both as co-polymer. In the description for chrome it puts a lot of emphasis on abrasion resistance it seems. I was planning on getting pro spec for next year but this makes it more difficult. It seems regular pro spec is much thinner for the same breaking strength. 20# is .016 for pro spec and .018 for chrome in 20#.


I'm thinking about getting 16lb.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Elgreco said:


> I just looked on berkleys website and it lists both as co-polymer. In the description for chrome it puts a lot of emphasis on abrasion resistance it seems. I was planning on getting pro spec for next year but this makes it more difficult. It seems regular pro spec is much thinner for the same breaking strength. 20# is .016 for pro spec and .018 for chrome in 20#.


Also, the 16lb is same 0.016 which is same diameter is 17lb Tritanium plus. Kinda looks like berkley's version of Tritanium plus.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RaccooonEyes said:


> Also, the 16lb is same 0.016 which is same diameter is 17lb Tritanium plus. Kinda looks like berkley's version of Tritanium plus.


 May get a filler spool and check it out..


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

What do you guys think about the Blaze Orange? I wonder if the fish can see that.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Hatterasurf said:


> What do you guys think about the Blaze Orange? I wonder if the fish can see that.


I like it for my drum gear.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

FYI most mono lines are co-polymer these days. You would have to search for some straight nylon line, maybe some of the really cheap stuff like shakespeare or the like.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Drum Bum said:


> FYI most mono lines are co-polymer these days. You would have to search for some straight nylon line, maybe some of the really cheap stuff like shakespeare or the like.


 Actually the first pro spec is not co-polymer....


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Actually the first pro spec is not co-polymer....


Unless there is an even older version of pro spec this is right from their website


> Berkley ProSpec is a premium, professional-grade co-polymer monofilament. Specified and approved by Professional Captains and Guides.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have a spool here at the house and it and other spools that I've had say nothing about it being a co-polymer..


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up the Berkeley Pro Spec in Ocean Blue. It is pretty slick feeling and seems to tie a knot pretty well. Did some practice casts with it on a RS1509 with a Daiwa Saltist 30 BG and had no problem. Going to test it on Saturday by hooking something on the pier.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Wkndfishlife said:


> Picked up the Berkeley Pro Spec in Ocean Blue. It is pretty slick feeling and seems to tie a knot pretty well. Did some practice casts with it on a RS1509 with a Daiwa Saltist 30 BG and had no problem. Going to test it on Saturday by hooking something on the pier.


Trying to see about CHROME specifically. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

I fished the 16 lb prospec chrome for 9 days in October ....ties a good not....cast well ... is easier for me to see in the sun then the flo green.....held up very nice..... was able to land a 46 red and a 8 foot sand tiger using it so plenty strong for me .....040 mm


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I think If I ever use mono it will be either pro spec or chrome. Most my stuff has braid nowadays though.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Used chrome on my last trip and loved it so I'm gonna go with it


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Pro Spec Chrome is co-polymer and the #16 is same dia as Tri+ #17 .40mm. The #20 PS Chrome @ .45mm is larger than #20 Tri+ .43mm


----------

